# movies that really screw with your dp/dr



## californian

don't know if something like this has been posted before, but i thought it might be interesting to get a community list going.

for me (off the top of my head):

blade runner
fight club
the matrix
12 monkeys
the game

the common thread for me seems to be anything that either questions the nature of reality and/or memory. for some reason, i really like all of these movies, even though they've caused some traumatic feelings in me at times!


----------



## comfortably numb

Twin Peaks:fire walk with me
Mulholland Dr.
Lost highway

Basically any david lynch movie will make you feel weird. After watching twin peaks i felt like i had a acid trip. Even my friend who has no anxiety or dp/dr said it made him feel really weird.

Videodrome is a pretty good movie that is likely to set off your dp/dr as well.


----------



## Catharsis

Memento
The Machinist


----------



## Rozanne

Dunno, but I?m going to A Scanner Darkly tonight which looks pretty messed up.


----------



## californian

can't believe i forgot memento and lost highway...


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+

Being John Malcovich. I actually thought he was going to get dp near the end when he crawled into the hole...but no.

It didnt make my brainfog worse but it reminded me after forgetting about it for a few hours. I wasnt a happy bunny, as you can imagine.


----------



## aldo1987

jesus guys, i just watched being john malkovich last nite on film4. so much of it was like DP!! if u wanna show sum1 what dp is like get them to watch this movie, and make sure you watch it urself, the resemblance is uncanny!!!!


----------



## Pancthulhu

miss_starling said:


> Dunno, but I?m going to A Scanner Darkly tonight which looks pretty messed up.


I saw that film yesterday and spent the first half an hour trying to control my anxiety. It's excellent though!  Wonderful Phildickian weirdness.


----------



## aldo1987

is being john malkovich based on a phil dick novel??


----------



## Soma

All time Dp fave has got to be Eraserhead--especially that part where the woman in the radiator starts to sing 'In heaven, everything is fine..' One seriously weird film!


----------



## californian

yeah, being john malkovich definitely messes with a dp'd mind.

i've gotta see eraserhead, been meaning to for years...it consistently shows up on the top of lists of "most disturbing movies."

i just remembered another one:

identity

anybody seen that one?


----------



## Milan

Ground Hog Day - this one's a silly one but it did have an affect on me before I even had DP. The thought of being caught in an infinite cycle triggered some awry feelings.

Sixth Sense freaked me out. Especially the part where the boy was locked in the attic panicking. I felt his fear.


----------



## Rozanne

A Scanner Darkly was fantastic, and highly relevent Everyone who can tolerate rotoscope should watch this film. I agree with Pablo that it was a sad story, but it brings to attention the devastating effects of drugs. Hopefully it might put a few people off?


----------



## Guest

vanilla sky

donnie darko


----------



## californian

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## derangedred

I agree Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
really screws with you.
I also found the movie Spun made me feel weird even when I first watched it when I wasn't dp'd and dr'd.

Trainspotting
and The Forgotten


----------



## Martinelv

PI (as in the number), Eraser Head, Vanilla Sky.

Has anyone seen 'Hostel'? Christ on a bike. I actually thought it was about illegal organ removal, and laughed at the ridiculous blood and gore, until I realised what it was about! EEEKK!


----------



## Guest

Waking Life:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0243017/


----------



## Guest

miss_starling said:


> A Scanner Darkly was fantastic, so relevent! Everyone who can tolerate rotoscope should watch this film!


Looks good, ever better as I?m into my anime... Seems it's only available to download as recorded through a camcorder thought, so I may wait till I can get is as a DVD rip.


----------



## widescreened

What lurks beneath
the Ring
the incubus


----------



## Soma

La Jetee, THX-1138, Oh, and Magic--Jesus, that film scared the crap out of me as a child!

http://www.veoh.com/videoDetails.html?v=e69795pB3Jmj4e


----------



## Guest

widescreened said:


> the Ring


Ohhh i couldnt sleep for three nights due to this punk ass film ;'(


----------



## Pablo

I watched A Scanner Darkly the other day and it left me the most depressed I have been in months.

Its about a guy who completely ruins his life by taking drugs, i wouldn't recommend it to anyone with drug induced dp unless you want to feel down. Also the cartoon stuff did my head in after about 10 minutes.


----------



## comfortably numb

Tone said:


> All time Dp fave has got to be Eraserhead--especially that part where the woman in the radiator starts to sing 'In heaven, everything is fine..' One seriously weird film!


 I so wanna see that movie but i cant find it in any of the shitty video stores around here. Its about the only david lynch film i havent seen and most people say its his best.

It would have to be pretty freaky to be more weird then twin peaks though.


----------



## Guest

comfortably numb said:


> I so wanna see that movie but i cant find it in any of the shitty video stores around here.


If in doubt download; http://www.mininova.org/tor/277862

If in doubt in how to download; ask me, it?s the lease I can do.


----------



## comfortably numb

^^^ Thanks but with my super slow internet connection i cant download videos. It would take me about a week.

I might just buy the thing off e-bay.


----------



## californian

can you get netflix in canada? netflix has everything...(if it has been transferred to dvd)

oh, how could i forget this one:

ingmar bergman's "through a glass darkly"


----------



## Guest

comfortably numb said:


> ^^^ Thanks but with my super slow internet connection i cant download videos. It would take me about a week.
> 
> I might just buy the thing off e-bay.


*sighhhhhh*... awww i didnt think you'd have slow speed internet, If anything i would of thought you'd have cable... Does it still cost a lot in Canada?


----------



## Soma

comfortably numb said:


> ^^^ Thanks but with my super slow internet connection i cant download videos. It would take me about a week.
> 
> I might just buy the thing off e-bay.


I got mine on video from Amazon for about 5 quid (nearly 10 dollars) If you want the DVD, best look on David Lynch's website as he distributes the film now.


----------



## comfortably numb

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> *sighhhhhh*... awww i didnt think you'd have slow speed internet, If anything i would of thought you'd have cable... Does it still cost a lot in Canada?


 No high speed internet doesent cost much more then regular dial up here but it wasent available in my area until this year. Ive just been to lazy to change over to high speed. I guess il get around to it one of these days.


----------

